# US Citizen & US Resident moving to Dubai (Visa advice)



## umairjaanu (Jul 20, 2010)

I am a U.S citizen and just got a job in Dubai and will be moving there in September. My wife has U.S Resident Card (Green Card) but still has Pakistani Passport. She will become U.S citizen next year. My company will do all the paper work for me and they have mentioned that I will need to get a visit visa for my wife to come with me. 

But, how can my wife stay with my permanently? What is the process of getting her permanent residency?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Firstly, there is no such thing as permanent residency for an expat. All visas are valid for a maximum of 3 years and can thereafter be renewed, subject to a medical test.

Once you have your residence permit, which is issued following a medical exam, then you can start processing her residence permit. It's effectively just as any other country -you sponsor her as your dependent. The validity of her visa is linked directly to yours, hence if your visa is cancelled, so is hers! If she wishes to work, the you will need to give her permission to do so.

The easiest way to get it all sorted is by getting your employer to do i for you. All companies employ a PRO to do the running around and sort out visas. If you do have to deal with the application yourself, then your employer will still be able to guide you through the process.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Added to that, to sponsor her you need to have your marriage licence attested. Do that before you leave the US, it's much easier.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And it doesnt appear to be that easy in the usa. There have been discussion on attesting in the usa. Suggest doing a search and get started early! Or hire a company to do it for you.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Make sure that the process to sponsor your wife starts quickly (once you have your residence visa).

Because of her nationality I do not think she will be allowed to do a visa run to get a new visit visa should her visit visa expire.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

umairjaanu said:


> I am a U.S citizen and just got a job in Dubai and will be moving there in September. My wife has U.S Resident Card (Green Card) but still has Pakistani Passport. She will become U.S citizen next year. My company will do all the paper work for me and they have mentioned that I will need to get a visit visa for my wife to come with me.
> 
> But, how can my wife stay with my permanently? What is the process of getting her permanent residency?


I think I know what slant you're asking this question from. To be honest with you, the folks in the previous posts are correct, YOU will have to 'sponsor' her once you're set up in the UAE. As for her Green Card, as she is up for her US Citizenship next year, make sure she doesn't stay out of the US for any longer than 6 months at a time - until she gets her US Citizenship.


----------

